# Ясная поляна



## internetbayan (24 Фев 2018)

Куплю баян "Ясная поляна" готово-выборный, бюджет 40 тысяч рублей


----------



## Евгений51 (24 Фев 2018)

internetbayan писал:


> internetbayan написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Куплю баян "Ясная поляна" готово-выборный, бюджет 40 тысяч рублей Поляна за40 т.ремонт 50т и счастлив.Не лучше ли за 70т и заниматься.За 40 т. это кусковая, и тяжёлая без звука поляны. Может я не прав меня поправят.


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Фев 2018)

Всё, Евгений, верно.
Но есть ещё везение, плюс терпение, плюс активное пользование ресурсами Интернета.  Если нет спешки- за несколько месяцев поисков находится ЯП в нужной конфигурации и в нужном состоянии. Скажем НЕТ лёгким путям! ))


----------

